# Nitrite free bacon



## diverdown42 (Aug 9, 2013)

Hey guys, new the forum and new to making bacon. But here is what ive done in the past and so far nobody has gotten sick or died and the bacon doesn't last long in the house.

Usually start with 10-15lbs of fresh pork belly cut into slabs to fit in one gallon zip lock bags.

2.5 cups kosher salt

1 cup brown sugar

Make more if needed

Rub into bellys and put in fridge for 5-7 days

Drain any liquid out daily and add more salt/sugar cure as needed

Rinse in cool water, pat dry and place in fridge overnite.

I have a cheap propane smoker, because I don't use it often, stabilze hear to about 200, and get smoke goin good. Add bellys and add chips as needed until internal temp of 150ish.

Cool overnite and then slice and package.

So far so good and nobady has complained and flavor and salt levels are good. Im on a tight budget and time can be an issue due to work schedules and such.

Any recommendations or concerns????


----------



## s2k9k (Aug 9, 2013)

I don't see any concerns there, if you are hot smoking and cooking to an acceptable IT (150) then nitrites (cure) isn't really needed!

I see this is your first post here so when you get a minute would you swing by "Roll Call" and introduce yourself so we can give you a proper SMF Welcome, Thanks!


----------



## wade (Aug 10, 2013)

Hi Diverdown42 - welcome to the forum

I am interested to know why you drain off the liquid as it is forming a natural brine which will continue to draw out water. There is nothing wrong with draining it off but I have always left mine in the natural brine. No concerns about you are doing as you are not keeping it for any length of time. If it tastes good at the end then that is excellent. 5-7 days does sound a long time to brine it though however you did not say how thick your pork belly is. For the thinner slabs you will probably find that 3-4 days is sufficient. I use 4-5 days for my back bacon which I expect is quite a bit thicker. How about some photos so that we can all enjoy.

Curious about your nic - Scuba diver?


----------



## diverdown42 (Aug 10, 2013)

Slabs are 1.5-2inches think. And I never really thought about leaving in it own juices. Havent drained any out yet so maybe Ill just leave it in there.

As for the nickname, Im a Van Halen fan and 42 was my h.s. and college number in my football playing days.

When I figure out how to add pics, I definitely will.


----------



## s2k9k (Aug 10, 2013)

diverdown42 said:


> Slabs are 1.5-2inches think. And I never really thought about leaving in it own juices. Havent drained any out yet so maybe Ill just leave it in there.
> As for the nickname, Im a Van Halen fan and 42 was my h.s. and college number in my football playing days.
> 
> When I figure out how to add pics, I definitely will.



This should help you with uploading pictures:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/how-to-upload-a-photo-q-view-to-your-post


----------



## donr (Aug 12, 2013)

The salt and sugar draw moisture out of the meat.  This forms a brine.  This brine is then reabsorbed into the meat drawing in the flavors.  I would try it without draining sometime.  Just massage the salt/sugar or brine around & flip the pieces every day.


----------



## thatcho (Oct 16, 2013)

Hot smoking to 150 IT no issues, May give this a try. Welcome and Pictures are easy to post too. Make sure to stop by roll call.


----------

